# Advice Please



## oldman67 (May 12, 2016)

I was on Androgel then Testim for about 6 months since that's all my insurance would cover at the time.I went back for a checkup with a new DR.(my old one retired) and he pulled me off even that even though my levels were at 185 because I had said that my libido was fine at the time,,Is it time to find a new DR. or would I be better off going to one of the clinics?I am in central Illinois and have not found a clinic near me at all,anyone know of any close by?Thanks


----------



## DF (May 12, 2016)

You'll have to Doctor shop if you want your insurance to cover.  Clinics are not cheap.  It's all out of pocket.


----------



## j2048b (May 12, 2016)

Find a great urologist or D.O. Most md's dont compare to a good D.O., most clinics will give u forms for insurance claims, but u will pay more out of pocket than ur insurance will usually give u back, 

Ageless mens health takes insurance but u have to go to their offices if they are around you, 

Defy medical is a great place to go, 

One place advertises on here is great as well *

I found a urologist and pay next to nothing for all my stuff,

If u can find an open minded doc ull be fine


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 12, 2016)

Your libido was fine because you were on test. What the **** is so hard for these assholes to understand?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 12, 2016)

j2048b said:


> Find a great urologist or D.O. Most md's dont compare to a good D.O., most clinics will give u forms for insurance claims, but u will pay more out of pocket than ur insurance will usually give u back,
> 
> Ageless mens health takes insurance but u have to go to their offices if they are around you,
> 
> ...



We don't have sponsors. They are simply advertising.


----------



## j2048b (May 12, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> We don't have sponsors. They are simply advertising.



My bad its fixed*


----------



## bigdog (May 12, 2016)

I went through the whole insurance phase too. androgel and testapel were the first crap I was on. after all the headaches I went the clinic route and it is expensive but im on injections and have never felt better! good luck with it but damn 185? that's low man...


----------



## oldman67 (May 12, 2016)

Not real sure,he was a younger guy,maybe he doesn't get how you feel by the end of the day etc,,


----------



## oldman67 (May 12, 2016)

I am waiting to see if the DR. will refer me to the Endo Dr. but have not heard a word yet,not sure if they are mad because I asked or what,,


----------



## oldman67 (May 12, 2016)

They nurse there called me back and said they think you have to wait 6-months to a year before the testim and androgel is out of my system before they will see me again ,,time for a new route to go,,


----------



## NbleSavage (May 12, 2016)

oldman67 said:


> They nurse there called me back and said they think you have to wait 6-months to a year before the testim and androgel is out of my system before they will see me again ,,time for a new route to go,,



Bloody hell...6 mos for some Androgel to clear?!? Do these people have even the most rudimentary understanding of trans-dermal test gels? Most gels use TNE in order to be absorbed through your skin (and even then absorbtion rates are sketchy). The half-life is 12-24 hours - which is why most clinics who prescribe the gels will tell you to apply it daily. The Test from your Androgel has already cleared your system.

You need a new Doc.


----------



## snake (May 13, 2016)

Yeah bud, you need to go to a doctor and lay it out. They will probably want to do their own blood work so this may be repeating a painful process. If and when you get back on, look into the shots. That gel is a pain in the backside.


----------



## Jaydub (May 13, 2016)

My doc had me on androgel 1.62. A good pump and a half and it works for me. Not juicing and getting huge working, but morning wood, and incredible sex drive. Had the androderm patches too. I'd keep em
On for a few days at a time(1 on Monday, a 2nd on Tuesday, 3rd on Wednesday.. By Thursday id take the first one off and put the new one on for Friday. So I had 3 on at all times) I know it might be all in my head, but it seemed to work great. They're  referring me to endo.. Not sure if I wanna go though. Got a good hook up thru my doc. Gives me whatever I want


----------



## oldman67 (May 13, 2016)

I have talked to a place out of Florida and may be going that route.I am not in a big town here and all the Dr.'s belong to two different medical companies,so I cant go back to the one I told you about or any of his dr.s so I guess I will try to get in with the other place and see what they say.Just worry that something would turn up in my records saying something about me trying different dr.s


----------



## Jaydub (May 13, 2016)

Nah, it's ok to go to different doctors dude. 2nd opinions.. Or maybe you just didn't like the first doctors attitude.


----------



## oldman67 (May 13, 2016)

thanks for the tip bigdog,looks a lot more affordable than what I had been looking at


----------



## ironhardempress (May 13, 2016)

oh, it's worse for women! the docs are pretty quick to hand out test, viagra, whatever a man needs to be "manly" again, but us women? Oh, it's not important that we have lubrication/sex/orgasms after menopause? REALLY?? The docs are real stingy to hand out hormones etc. It's complete bullshit.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 13, 2016)

You shouldn't have any issue finding a doc to be sympathetic to your needs. You fit the clinical description for hrt your insurance should cover it as well just take your time it may take a time or two but be honest with them and do the leg work you will find one


----------



## oldman67 (May 13, 2016)

I have found a clinic option but am trying to get in to a couple other dr's in the mean time to see if it is any cheaper,,,my insurance sucks,,they only allow gels and 1 percent at that on the ones.Used to have good insurance through my wifes employer but they dropped all spouses after obamacare took effect,,


----------



## mh82sd (May 13, 2016)

Keep Doctor searching. My doc said see would give me prescription when I told her I was doing my own TRT and I'm only 34. I just didn't want to stop and feel like shit again but I've taking some super under dosed cyp and still feel like shit at 400mgs a week...getting a blood test today. I might just stop to get the scrip, I don't want gel but maybe can sell it and pay for some quality injectables..&#55358;&#56596;


----------



## mh82sd (May 13, 2016)

**** no auto correct on that phone typing


----------



## bigdog (May 13, 2016)

oldman67 said:


> thanks for the tip bigdog,looks a lot more affordable than what I had been looking at


no problem. its served me well since I started!


----------

